# A Long Rode Home---Remix Of "The Incredible Journey"



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

When the sound of a bucket shook through the Quarter Horse's thick body, and Titan galloped up the hill. He whinnied with appreciation as the fragile little girl who came out so rarely let him nibble at the sweets inside. Titan had no clue this would be the last day. 

He didn't even have to turn his head to figure that all the group had encircled around him, bays and duns and many more. But for respect, none got closer that two feet towards Titan. He was most used, most loved, and all the other pasture mates of his weren't as frequently used. When the young little girl dashed out of the pasture, Titan stepped towards her. She looked him in the eye before turning around and running off. 

Titan pushed his head over the fence, staring wide-eyed into the snow. As he thrust his head back, the gate swung open, a effect from the little girls forgetfulness. Curiosity over ran him, and Titan plodded out of the pasture, flicking his ears toward the gentle sound of hesitant hooves. The other horses had gotten too used to not walking out. As the herd followed the young stud into the woods, Titan spooked as a rabbit hopped out of a bush.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice job


----------

